# boy wonder...



## hallowskeepcreations (Nov 21, 2012)

Here is a vest I made for Robin..the boy wonder!...I made the vest only, the rest of the costume was from other sources. (first photo is in reverse ...mirror shot)


----------



## stormygirl84 (Sep 4, 2009)

Very nice! Do you do any cosplay, by chance?


----------



## hallowskeepcreations (Nov 21, 2012)

I have extensively in the past, but no, for the past 10 yrs or so I've been so busy trying to making costumes, props, makeup and monsters for other people, that I've not really had a chance to just make something for fun or for myself for Halloween or any other occasion 

My dream cosplay is to one day build a fully tied/or flocked werewolf suit, with a 9+ servo wireless controlled animatronic head, and forearm extensions with cable controlled hand extensions with digigrade leg extensions, over a sculpted muscle suit, when I get the time and money I will make it...and wear it to walmart and buy hair products...

But for now, my idea of fun cosplay is maybe some movie quality contact lenses, dentures, and finger extensions if I'm really lucky...but I really do miss it a lot. 

The closest I get to it nowadays is by making things for others, but each project is another photo in the portfolio, and as my mentor once said "the more you do the more you get to do"...


----------

